# Level or to the floor?



## Garden Shed Projects (13 Jan 2022)

Hi all. I am rejigging my workshop and will be painting the floor over the weekend ahead of reinstalling the benches next week. 
The floor in my garage is approximately 70mm out of level over 4m. The bench will run the full length of this wall and I plan on boarding the wall above the bench in ply to allow for tool storage etc. Screeding the floor level isn’t an option. 
I would welcome opinions on whether I should install the bench level or parallel to the floor. Any opinions greatly received.


----------



## Sheptonphil (13 Jan 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> I would welcome opinions on whether I should install the bench level or parallel to the floor. Any opinions greatly received.


The bench has to be level. I had the same in my last workshop, 100mm over 5m of fall. I built the benches and shelves level, done to the slope of the floor would have been just wrong. 

After a couple of years, I got round to putting in a false floor, absolutely level. Only took a weekend, so don’t know why I put up with the sloping floor for so long. 

if you’re even contemplating levelling the floor, do it before putting fixed wall benches in, so much easier.


----------



## MARK.B. (13 Jan 2022)

Make your bench level, it will make your life and most things you do on it much easier


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (13 Jan 2022)

I am not able to level the floor. I want a working height of around 900mm so would likely set this in the middle. Was it noticeable having a working height vary by so much? In my case 865mm to 935mm or so?


----------



## Sheptonphil (13 Jan 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> I am not able to level the floor. I want a working height of around 900mm so would likely set this in the middle. Was it noticeable having a working height vary by so much? In my case 865mm to 935mm or so?


No, as long as you don’t walk along it too much doing a single job. Using each point on a bench you’lll find certain things are actually more comfortable a little higher or lower. Put those tasks at height proffered positions.

I had Sorby pro edge sharpener on the left (high floor side), bench mounted lathe set to elbow height to centre, then a disc/belt sander to the right where the floor was lower. The lathe was most important, height wise, so that dictated height of bench. The sander was a little higher than would normally be, (or rather floor lower) but was quite a nice working height for the disc. The Sorby was easier to use slightly lower.

My new workshop, with level floor, has benches built at differing heights to replicate some of those benefits.


----------



## Sachakins (13 Jan 2022)

Level bench is a must, if you ever need to use a level you'll not get the bubble level ever. Also things rolling away from you or screws and drills rolling of the edge.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (14 Jan 2022)

I was actually leaning towards parallel with the floor prior to posting this. However your combined wisdom has convinced me that this isn’t the way to go. The bench will have a grinder, bench drill, bobbin sander and chop saw mounted to it, which all have working positions at different heights so level makes sense.
Thanks all.


----------



## Stevekane (14 Jan 2022)

What about when your putting somthing together, standing back and looking at it will be difficult if not impossible,,everything will be laying over, things will roll about,,my own personal opinion is that contemplateing a bench thats sitting on the pee to that degree (nearly 3inches!) is to be avoided.
Steve.


----------



## Molynoox (26 Jan 2022)

totally agree on setting things level, best to have level floor obviously, but if that isn't an option then having level benches has got to be better than sloping ones.
the disadvantage is that you wont be able to go down a sort of modular / benches on wheels / joining benches together type setup as the heights will all be different

out of interest, how come the floor isn't level, is it for drainage? or did you just build it on sloping ground and didn't level the building? just curious

Martin


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (26 Jan 2022)

Molynoox said:


> totally agree on setting things level, best to have level floor obviously, but if that isn't an option then having level benches has got to be better than sloping ones.
> the disadvantage is that you wont be able to go down a sort of modular / benches on wheels / joining benches together type setup as the heights will all be different
> 
> out of interest, how come the floor isn't level, is it for drainage? or did you just build it on sloping ground and didn't level the building? just curious
> ...


It’s a modern home built by Persimmon in around 2003. It does fall toward the door but I think that is more likely by luck than design.


----------



## Dynamite (26 Jan 2022)

For me, the bench would absolutely have to be level.

kind regard... Rob


----------



## Fergie 307 (27 Jan 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> Hi all. I am rejigging my workshop and will be painting the floor over the weekend ahead of reinstalling the benches next week.
> The floor in my garage is approximately 70mm out of level over 4m. The bench will run the full length of this wall and I plan on boarding the wall above the bench in ply to allow for tool storage etc. Screeding the floor level isn’t an option.
> I would welcome opinions on whether I should install the bench level or parallel to the floor. Any opinions greatly received.


Level is best, and your error is relatively small. I doubt you will even be able to notice that it's not parallel with the floor, but you will certainly notice your tools or drills rolling away of its not level !


----------



## clogs (27 Jan 2022)

might be best towait for warmer weather to paint it....
hell of a job if u ave to redo it in the future....
at the mo I'd be happy with any conc floor.....



my works space is on gravel.....lol....


----------



## Bod (27 Jan 2022)

When you have trod on your pencil for the umpteenth time in an hour, a level bench will have a strong attraction. 

Bod


----------



## Fergie 307 (27 Jan 2022)

A mate had a bench along one wall that wasn't quite level. Typical scenario was to put the tool down, get the parts sorted out, always something you had to hold together, then reach for the tool only to see it rolling gently out of reach. Drove me mad.


----------

